# Is it just me or is Yulia Tymoshenko still hot?



## at6 (Jul 25, 2014)

Maybe its just me but I think Yulia Tymoshenko is still something of a hottie.


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 25, 2014)

Picture?


----------



## at6 (Jul 25, 2014)

I think that she is still a very beautiful woman.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 25, 2014)

Ever notice there is a resemblance between her and Jerry Ryan (Star Trek Voyager as 7 of 9)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Jul 25, 2014)

Meh......


----------



## at6 (Jul 25, 2014)

There might be a slight resemblance. I thought 7 of 9 was gorgeous as well.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2014)

at6 said:


> Maybe its just me but I think Yulia Tymoshenko is still something of a hottie.



Yeah, its just you.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 25, 2014)

Fair...fair, but for me, this is my lady of power, in that part of the world, Prosecutor General of the Republic of Crimea, Natalia Poklonskaya.






Geo


----------



## at6 (Jul 26, 2014)

Yowks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She's pretty. But then again she's also much younger.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 26, 2014)

That photo of Yulia wasn't the best one I've seen and dang autocorrect on the iPhone spelled it "Jerry" instead of "Jeri"...

Anyway, here's a photo of Yulia when she wasn't wearing her traditional braids:






And here's a casual one of Jeri:


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh...I see it now. Before I just thought you were sniffing glue!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 26, 2014)

lol @ sniffing glue...

Actually, sniffing gold spray paint in a sock works much better...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow, that does not even look like the same lady. She's much prettier in that photo.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> lol @ sniffing glue...
> 
> Actually, sniffing gold spray paint in a sock works much better...



Don't even want to know, how you figured that one out....

They're.....pleasant to the eye, yes....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> They're.....pleasant to the eye, yes....


----------



## parsifal (Jul 26, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Fair...fair, but for me, this is my lady of power, in that part of the world, Prosecutor General of the Republic of Crimea, Natalia Poklonskaya.
> 
> View attachment 268202
> 
> ...



man she can handcuff me and prosecute me anytime


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 26, 2014)

...the inner self revealed!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry, the only lady allowed to handcuff me would be Lady Heather from CSI.


----------



## Torch (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok after new pics meh ++!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Sorry, the only lady allowed to handcuff me would be Lady Heather from CSI.



Not a tasty Norse Valkyrie then?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok in addition to Lady Heather, Norse Valkyries can too.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 27, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Not a tasty Norse Valkyrie then?


Die Valkure weren't soft gentle little girlies, they were battle hardened women that could really rough a person up...

Oh wait...now I get it!


----------



## parsifal (Jul 27, 2014)

yep, a little rough justice can be appreciated now and then.

im talking law and order here...


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 28, 2014)

i would rather be shot down by kate beckinsale or meagan fox.....since they are all way too young and out of my league.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

